# Nylex Food Grade Hose



## therook (19/9/06)

Seen some Nylex Food Grade Hose at the local hardware, its a pale blue in color and looks like its reinforced.
Can someone tell me if this is okay to transfere Hot Wort as Nylex cant tell me the specs on wether its okay at high temps.

Also how would the 12mm Nylex Plastic/Brass fittings go

Rook


----------



## JasonY (19/9/06)

I use this in my system and have had no problems with it. I use it with the std brass garden hose fittings. 

Just don't burn yourself on the fittings


----------



## Justin (19/9/06)

I suspect the hose will be a PVC hose, but I'm really not certain on that. How much is it, and how much do you need?

On the quick diconnects, I think I use Nylex branded ones. They are all brass (except the oring and a couple of small plastic bits associated with the locking mechanism) and have a hose barb on the end. They work well and haven't leaked for me at all. They really have been excellent. Just shop around for them, eg. Bunnings were half the price of Mitre 10 (if you have those stores near you?). You'll also need 3/4"-1/2" reducers to get them to mate with your 1/2" ball valves if that's what you're using.

I know a few others here have used them as well (AndrewQLD is one). I think the others are happy enough.

FWIW, I was worried about the heat of my fittings but I have no worries grabbing hold of them, they don't get that hot-either that or I'm super tough.


----------



## therook (19/9/06)

Justin, the hose cost $25.00 for 10 meters


----------



## JasonY (19/9/06)

Justin said:


> FWIW, I was worried about the heat of my fittings but I have no worries grabbing hold of them, they don't get that hot-either that or I'm super tough.



I must be a wimp :unsure: they hurt like hell when I grab em. You must be supa tough or using differnt fittings to me!


----------



## Andyd (19/9/06)

I called Nylex about this one. The only thing they would say was that it was not designed to carry hot liquids, so I'm guessing that it's possibly not suitable for the transfer of hot wort. Haven't tried it though - would love to hear about others experiences.

Nylex do another one, which is a clear, thread reinforced hose that is rated as food grade and handles temps of up to 80 degrees - I use this one doe transfers or wort, but it's $60 a roll.


----------



## Justin (19/9/06)

So $2.50 per meter. Makes it pretty inexpensive hose then, but just out of interest do you have to buy a whole 10m or can you buy it in shorter lengths. I was just thinking if you only need 2m or so that puts you in the price range (expense wise) for some nice silicone hose @ $12.50p/m, especially if you wouldn't have used the other 8m.

Best of luck with whichever option you choose.

N.B. JasonY, I haven't grabbed them when boilng wort has been going through them (and I don't think I would by the way, tough but not that tough  ), but for the other parts (HLT and MT) I guess I have found them to cool down quick enough once the liquid stops moving and I move a hose around. Maybe it's the colder ambient temps in Tassie chilling them down quickly


----------



## therook (19/9/06)

Justin,

At present i would only need 2 meters, but who knows what will happen down the track, I'm only planing on having the one hose to use for the HLT and the Kettle, changing them over as i need to via the quick connects.



Yep it only comes in 10M+

Thanks for you help, and everyone elses comments

rook


----------



## berazafi (19/9/06)

I was using the blue foodgrade stuff on my old setup, it is definatly not designed for hot liquids i found it would get super soft and kink, real anoying



If you only need 2meters go and spend the money on silicon hosing, Avalible at Craftbrewer, mashmaster, and [email protected] i think its about $12 a meter, 



As for the food grade at temps im not sure


----------



## GMK (19/9/06)

I was aware taht it is rated to 80 degrees Celcius.

I use the Plastic Nylex fittings.

Ken...


----------



## Andyd (19/9/06)

Berazafi,

Thanks for doing the test - I figured it probably would, since it wasn't reinforced. That was my rationale for going for the other Nylex hose.


It's still cheaper than the full-on Silicone, but doesn't kink when transferring hot wort.

AndyD


----------



## BrissyBrew (20/9/06)

silicone hose will out last and takes temps to 180*C but of course I sell the stuff so I am biased.


----------



## Screwtop (20/9/06)

I use the clear reinforced Nylex, buy it by the metre at Clark Rubber for $5 PM.


----------



## justsomeguy (20/9/06)

Hi,

I'm using the blue nylex stuff as well at the moment. I'm also using the silicone stuff between my kettle and pump.

I agree with *berazafi* regardingt the fact that the blue stuff getes really soft when hot. Its ok to use on the output of a pump but definitely not on the input if you are running boiling wort through it. It simply collapses. I suspect it would collapse at mashing temperatures as well though I haven't tried that. I've tried other nylon re-enforced tubing on the input of a pump but found that it delaminated when hot and under negative pressure, enough to shut down a pump.

Overall its a cheap alternative to silicone though. I use it everywhere else in my system. I run a line from the outside tap to my carbon filter then into my main system. Works well.

As to fittings I'm using brass ones from Bunnings as well. Pickled in a vinegar/peroxide solution before using though. I did try the cheapest brass fittings from Bunnings but found they leaked all over the place. I'm now using the slightly more expensive Nylex(I think) brass fittings and have no leaks. The ones I use have a green plastic washer that fits over the hose that the outer brass ring clamps down on the hose.

By the way, check Bunnings for the blue food grade hose. Its around $2 per metre if you by it by the metre but they have 10 metre rolls for about $14. Just get the 10 metre rolls. You can then have enough spare to replace shorter lines when they get all crusty.

gary.


----------



## crozdog (20/9/06)

Therook,
I use this hose between my HLT (old laundry copper) & Mash tun (modified esky). As I underlet, & have the hose running in a smooth path between the 2, I have no issues with the hose getting soft or kinking.

I disconnect the hose from the HLT end & route this into the kettle to drain the mash tun (I batch sparge). Yes it does get soft & I have to watch how I have it run so it doesn't kink. Note all the above are gravity transfers, no pump involved.

Like Ken, I use the plastic disconnects & have no heat issues. 

I have not been able to detect any plastic type flavours due to the use of this hose.

hope that helps.

Crozdog


----------



## therook (20/9/06)

Thanks everyone for your comments.......

It all boils done to how much you want to spend


----------



## bugwan (20/9/06)

I use the 13mm reinforced clear hosing from Bunnings (around $2.50/m). I push it into plastic garden hose click fittings and it works a treat. Air tight enough to hold a siphon, which is all I use it for (draining kettle to fermenter).

The plastic connectors also don't get hot, so those with pen-pusher pinkies can brew in comfort...


----------

